# Shooting Areas



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am curious.......we typically do a fair amount of our shooting at Lee Kay but I much prefer to shoot out in the sticks like out at the 5 mile area. Where do you like to shoot when you go?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I almost never go to ranges. There aren't any good ones near me and going to the desert is free. I've done a ton of shooting out at good ol pelican point. Now that I live in cedar city I head out into the desert west of town. My basic rule is keep going until you can't see other shooters. There are some dumb SOBs out there. Up north we always liked this spot that's about 15 miles past 5 mile pass. We never saw many people out there. Sometimes an extra five minutes is enough to separate ya from the hooligans.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im with ya on preferring to go out into the stix to shoot. But seems that you have to drive farther and farther to feel safe nowadays.

I like to look for a box canyon that the road dead ends on. This way I know that no one else is up there, and I know no one is going to shoot toward me.

Seems like lots of guys are heading out toward Stansbury Island to do target practice now, so I dont even want to shoot / hunt over there now


----------

